# New Syrian - Is this cage suitable?



## CNicol78 (May 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

We are the proud new "parents" to a beautiful Syrian called Widget. We have a cage which I think is big enough but hubby thinks different. It is this one - Savic Cambridge Navy Blue Hamster Cage 62 X 36 X 43 Cm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

In it we have some tubes, ladders etc but any suggestions about what we could add to make it more interesting or views if this is the right size cage for her would be appreciated.

Thanks from the newbie


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh yay new Syrians! Though we will be needing pics 

That cage is fine for a syrian...certainly within the guidelines! I prefer bigger too though...I have my Syrian girl in a Hamster Heaven and had another in a Leon cage....will try get links later but gotta run now! Cardboard boxes...seriously...any clean cardboard boxes/toilet roll inners etc.....they keep a variety of pets amused for hours. You will need to let him/her out for exercise too. Oh and make sure the wheel has a diameter of 8" for any smaller will hurt/damage a hamster's back.

Congrats!

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,

In my opinion that cage is not large enough. Hamsters are a ground dwelling species, so they need a cage with a large foot print so they've got plenty of space to bumble about. I'd go for a cage that has a foot print of at least 80x50cm, so something like a Ferplast Mary would be good. You could also use a Savic Freddy 2 if you want something with a bit more height, but they need a level added as hamsters will walk off the edge of shelves, and they could injure themselves.


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

It's up for debate, but I'd say it's on the small side; go bigger if you can. Look for cages with a large footprint that offer a lot of horizontal space, rather than vertical. Shelves should be additional space rather than instead of floor space. The RSPCA minimum is good one to refer to: 75cm x 40cm x 40cm (LxWxH). 

How about:
Criceti 15
Savic Ruffy
Savic Hamster Heaven
Ferplast Mary
Ferplast Duna Multy
Zoozone 1 or 2 (sold as a guinea/rabbit cages; grill needs meshing for hamster use)

As for toys, these threads might give you some inspiration: 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/56608-show-me-your-cages-pic-heavy.html
Let's See Your Cages - Hamster Central


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome to PF  And aawww Widget is such a cute name. 

I'd say that's ok for a younger syrian but I wouldn't keep a hammy in one of those.
My syrian is in a Hamster heaven and he loves it, he's a big boy so he def needs the space!
Oh and the wheel that comes with the savic cambridge is not 8" so you'll need at least an 8" wheel (the Karlie wonderland wheels are fab, on zooplus for £12.99)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Cambridges are ok cages but thats it, they are the absolute smallest I would go though, my three syrians are in hamster heavens and furplast Marys, they are great because you can fit a decent sized wheel plus plenty of other toys and there is enough room for the hammy to stretch his/her legs, I think as Widget grows you will soon be wanting to upgrade to a cage with a larger footprint.


----------



## CNicol78 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the input everyone. I will have a look at the cages and links now as there seems to be so much choice! She seems to be settling in well, we bought her a new house and the other one was tinnnyyyy. She decided to sleep in a tube again last night though. We were told not to handle her for a month so that she gets settled but doesn't that seem a little long?

On a side question, my sons nursery have a large syrian in this cage - which I think is too small. Mini Duna Hamster Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home

It was a step up from this which I raised concerns about this Starter Unit Deluxe Home by Rotastak | Pets at Home. My question is, when I buy my new cage do you think that my old cage would be better for their hammie than the one he is in now (Mini duna)?

Thanks for all your help - what a friendly bunch you are.

C


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, the Cambridge is definitely a better cage than the mini duna as it's 11 cm longer and a fair bit taller too. they may want an enclosed cage though to stop the kids sticking their fingers in.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

a month is far too long for you to leave the hammy to settle in, I usually leave a new hammy for about a week depending on whether they are chilled out hammies or nervous. An excellent way to get them to know you and visa versa is to sit in an empty bath with the hamster and allow them to explore and get used to the feeling of walking on you without the risk of the hamster escaping or falling off you and hurting itself.


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

No need to wait a month - a day or two is fine, or longer if the hammy is especially nervous. The dry bath idea is a brilliant one, and it lets the hammy approach you on it's own terms. 

On the nursery hamster, ditto what *Rhi* said; they may have gone for a tank-style cage to stop curious small fingers becoming lunch.  You could suggest a Duna Multy or Duna Maxi though? They're the larger versions of the Mini Duna, but are much harder to find. There's also the Zoozones, which are the same tank-style, and much cheaper and readily available, but would need meshing first.


----------

